# MkII Addiction: How many do you own?



## cpotters

Ok, I am officially curious: having participated on this forum for some time, it became obvious to me ages ago that there are MkII admirers ("I'd like one someday"), MkII fans ("I own one"), MkII enthusiasts ("I liked my first one so much I bough another") and MkII addicts ("I own 3..4..5.."). When a small watch company's products become as addictive as potato chips, it raises all kinds of interesting questions for people who study this kind of thing.

So I ask you, fellow forum members: where are you on the scale? Play if you want to, feel free to lurk if you don't. So, the rules are simple: How many do you currently own (including ordered but not yet received) and how many others have you previously owned that are now gone (catch-and-release). I'll start....


Owned/Ordered - 6
Kingston, TR-1000, LRRP Capstone, Stingray / (2) Key West GMTs

Catch and Release - 0

Score: addict


----------



## White Tuna

I am not sure I am an addict. I have to say I am very into the designs, attention to detail and the quality of the MKII watches. This is tempered a little by some of the big boys who dis homage watches from all makers. I do not own one of the bigger brands and have only handled a couple of R*'s. I am not educated enough to see what makes them better and the branding on some of the newer ones is a big turn off to me. I have been wearing my Kingston C3 no date w/Hadley Roma as my daily watch for 3 months(?) and I think I love it more than when I first picked it up. Perfect size for me and I really dig the overall look. 

I have two and two on order:

MKII Kingston GO - C3, no date, Red triangle, almost daily wear. 
MKII Kingston Post GO order - BGW9, Date, Red Triangle, still in protective plastic. 
MKII Key West - order in
MKII Key West - order in

When the designs are more finalized I may try to move my Kingston BGW9 to help fund the Key West's or a Nassau. I was not expecting Gilt to be an option on the Key West so there will be a lot of duplication in my limited collection. 

I like a lot of the designs. The Nassau looks great to me. The Paradive, Blackwater, LRRP, T-Rayville all look great to me and I have lusted after them all at different times. I would probably have more if I could wear more than one watch at a time.


----------



## Thieuster

One for every day of the week:

Vantage
Blackwater
LRRP
Stingray
TR
SeaFighter
Kingston C3

Pre ordered:
Key West GMT
Project 300 (I think)

Wishlist (Proposal what to build next):
Compressor - case diver like the old IWC Aquatimer
Full lumen dialed Key West like GMT 

And nearly bought a second Vantage earlier this afternoon. But the seller was not interested in a sale outside CONUS o|

Menno


----------



## jswing

I have a Kingston BWG9 no-date on order. It will be my first MKII. I've never even handled an MKII before, but based on what I've learned here I fully expect to love the Kingston, and when I like a brand I tend to collect more than one. But of course with MKII collecting the watches you want is a process. I put myself on the wait list for the Project 300 and will likely pursue a Nassau as well. If I can ever find a TR1000 I want that too. But for now I'm still a virgin.

Edit: and then there were two.. Ordered the Nassau. Not sure where this puts me in the "addiction"category. I guess I have a vicarious addiction based on you guys experience.


----------



## JCW1980

I've had unwavering interest in this forum/brand for a little over a year now, and only just recently took delivery of my first MKII... As I expected, I was so impressed with the first that I jumped on a second within 2 weeks. So, without even handling a watch, Bill's work kept me interested in MKII for a year, and now with 2 in hand I have physical evidence that my obsessing has been time well spent.

Own: Vantage, Kingston

Score: Enthusiast (I definitely feel this is an apt description ;-))

None on order (I would have a Key West on order, but I was out of the country on business when the ordering opened & closed last January :-(). I have definite plans to acquire more (read: _at least_ Nassau & Key West) .

Beyond the watches, something else that I'm convinced keeps me coming back to this forum everyday is the membership, that is, the die hard fans and the friendly community that you all create here. That's something I just don't feel is quite the same in other forums here at WUS (especially outside the "boutique" brands).


----------



## Wallace Reynolds

My first watch when I graduated from university back in 1978 was a brand new black dial, black bezel tudor sub no date. I paid 500 dollars. Unfortunately I needed cash and sold it after several years of happy ownership. Then in the late 90's I rediscovered my love for watches and went on a Rolex binge for about 10 years. My 2 best friends were a certified Rolex master repair tech and a super knowledgeable pawn shop owner. It was scary for a watch addict, it was like being befriended by 2 crack dealers. Between the two I had the opportunity to buy some gorgeous early GMT,Sub Rolexes and tudor chrono models. Years later I realized they all shared similar traits: black matt dial, stainless steel case, oyster bracelet and that awesome solid feel of a well made mechanical machine. Now that I have a young family I had thought the chances of regaining that feeling in a watch was long gone. The reality of being a married man with responsibilities and more importantly a limited budget. Then a I heard about MKII a few years ago and I started seeing Bill's watches popping up on the sales forums. When I bought my Vantage this summer (after many attempts ) and tried it on for the first time I just smiled. Yao has truly matured as a watchmaker and he has an incredible gift for recapturing the magic of the vintage watches (which is one factor missing with alot of micro-brands) that have become insanely expensive. I am now his biggest fan and I hope to someday add a Nassau to my collection. My days of heavy buying and selling are over and I would be perfectly content to spend my final days with a MKII on my wrist.

Current situation: Vantage, LRRP Capstone

Self evaluation: Enthusiast on the verge of being an addict

My name is Wallace and I'm a MKII......


----------



## Myron

My addiction score:

Owned/Ordered - 6
LRRP, Stingray 50, Blackwater Types 1 & 2, Quad 10, GMT plank

Catch and Release - 2
Stingray 60 (never warmed to the polished case), Blackwater (even I had to admit that three was nuts)

Score: Hopeless Addict Beyond Help

Kind regards to my fellow addicts everywhere,

Myron


----------



## heebs

Currently: 2 full MkII pieces (7 including mods)
Blackwater type I
Sea Fighter OCN-1c
Custom build super compressor plongeur (built by James at MWWC)
Old O&W mod (possibly from Bill's early days)
Sandoz Singapore sub mod
SKX007 planet seamaster mod
O&W MP2801 with MkII dial

Models formerly owned: 
O&W sub mod (traded)
Hamilton type 53 (built by m.and, traded back to him)
Blackwater custom (gone to a MWR member)
Stingray (gone to a WUS member)

Always wanted: 
Quad 10
LRRP milsub


Addict? Nahhhhh! I prefer to think of myself as a MkII fan and eventually hope to reach connoisseur status!


----------



## bmick325

I'm posting drunk so you'll have to bear with me.->Dog Fish Head 90 Minute IPA

Owned- (6) Blackwater x 2, Sea Fighter Type II, Vantage, LRRP Milsub, Nassau
Ordered new- (4) LPPR Milsub, Vantage, Sea Fighter Type II, Nassau

Catch and Release- (3)

Blackwater MOD1A- I liked my RN bezel better. 
Milsub- too big for my girl scout sized wrist
Vantage- Great watch, but it didn't bond with me at the time. I wish I had never flipped it. 

Addict: Yes, but Project 300 and Project GMT didn't appeal to me. Maybe Project "hand wind" will pique my interest.


----------



## Fullers1845

I'm not a MkII addict, I'm a Submariner addict. This fact has been well documented in the Affordables Forum https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=4603959.

I have admired Bill's work for years, but with my narrow taste profile, only a couple MkII models actually have any chance of winding up on my wrist. And the LRRP Milsub is too chunky.

Watching the Kingston saga unfold, I seized an opportunity to pick one up in February of this year. I have never looked back. It is my favorite watch, even beating my recently serviced Tudor 79190 for wrist time. Looking forward to what's next!










Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Hello all, I am OmegaCosmicMan, and I am a MKII addict. b-) There. :-x I have posted it- For all to see. :roll: *Five.*  And a Key West and Project 300 in the works. And all the parts have been collected to be sent to Motor City Watch Works for a Seiko MKII Mod that you all may see- someday.

:think: My story may be a familiar one - perhaps you can relate. I have always appreciated fine machines, and so sought them out. After a Hamilton that I really, really liked went back to the service center in Pennsylvania because it wouldn't run over night, and returned to me, after many months with a hefty repair bill, and continued to run as poorly as before, I swore off mechanical watches and purchased Timex'es - many of them. (I actually still have that Hamilton somewhere in my 'stuff'.) After going through a bunch of those, I stopped wearing them and carried the head in a pocket or hung it on the dash in my work truck. Sometimes I would get six months out of one before it was dropped, lost, crushed or otherwise damaged.

I graduated to the next phase in my work-life, and found that I needed a good reliable watch to wear. Being here in the cold, wet north-land, I have been let down many times _(at the worst time_) by battery-powered devices that stopped functioning when they got cold (and sometimes wet too) so simple is best, I sought out mechanical watches. I enjoyed the functionality of GI service watches and went through a bunch of those - but for some reason, the plastics in those GI watches barely lasted a year before something broke. I found O&W watches, and had purchased some of those. Sometimes you get a good one, and sometimes the quality swings wildly across the scale. Purely by accident (_or maybe fate - Destiny?_) I happened to bid on and win a one-owner Ollech & Wajs M-series diver on eBay - the owner assured me that it was one of fifty prepared and modified by Bill Yao for West Coast Time, who originally had it listed as an 'Explorer-Style' watch with thin delicate, Mercedes-style hands and an exquisitely marked 3-6-9 MKII dial. The paperwork seems to confirm the claimed provenance.

You know how you can feel quality in the way a stem smoothly loosens and clicks out so you can wind and set a fine watch? I could feel and sense quality and the painstaking care that went into this watch, my first MKII.

I started looking at MKII's web site and dreamed of the day that I would be able to have one of my other O&W's modded. Time passed, and MKII gave up the production and distribution of those superb-quality modding and replacement parts, and evolved into a watch manufacturer. I know I looked at Blackwaters on the website when they first became available and dismissed them because of the wait time, and actually, because I did not like the name. I thought they were too exclusive, and expensive too. :think: Later, I started reading the forum here, read every thing I could read about the Kingston. I was well-past the Kingston pre-order, and then learned of the Project 300, so I managed to get signed up for that. Then, through following the forum, I learned of the last of the Vantages becoming available - somehow, I managed to fumble through and complete the ordering process and that arrived in late September 2011. Then, I managed to fall into a fantastic deal from an original Kingston owner who had waited too long. That watch arrived and far-exceeded my expectations in every way. I bought it because it was too good of a deal to pass up, and never imagined that I would actually like it as much as I do.

I knew that a GMT watch from MKII was a must-have after experiencing the Kingston. There was no way I could miss out on that offering. (_I could sell some Fortis's -even my prized Flieger GMT if need be..._) I made the Project GMT pre-order (now Key West). I learned of the technologies involved in producing components for watches and became fascinated with the sapphire bezel and the possibilities that would bring to MKII's line. I was able to purchase a sapphire-bezel ParaDive - It is *fantastic* - by far the most accurate and so far reliable watch I have owned so far (there is at least one Omega cal. 565 Constellation and couple of cal. 1012 SeaMaster Cosmics in the comparison pool too...;-) )

And my latest acquisition is my custom Blackwater - it is unusual in that it has a government spec dial and hand set - (tritium vials are the ultimate in illumination for a tool watch). I was told that this was built for the fellow I purchased it from by Bill Yao himself. Again, the quality and perfection of function are apparent. I will be checking it for accuracy this week when I return to work.

And, (despite the name) if a Type II Blackwater with a countdown-bezel in good condition becomes available, I won't hesitate to tap the savings account for that. And if that perfect Kingston with C3 lume, dated with a gold date wheel, or no-date with a C3 dial....;-) I could probably scrape up enough to purchase that. ;-)

I am powerless over my addiction to these fantastic machines, some things I have always deeply desired, without even being conscious of it....My story continues....

-Best to all, apologies for the length. :roll:

-May you enjoy your MKII's in the best of health and circumstance. |>|>


----------



## JCW1980

Wallace Reynolds said:


> ...Then in the late 90's I rediscovered my love for watches and went on a Rolex binge for about 10 years. My 2 best friends were a certified Rolex master repair tech and a super knowledgeable pawn shop owner. It was scary for a watch addict, it was like being befriended by 2 crack dealers. ...
> 
> My name is Wallace and I'm a MKII......


You literally made me LOL a couple times with this post! Great story and very well told, Wallace! :-d


----------



## JCW1980

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> ...
> -Best to all, apologies for the length :roll:
> ...


No apology necessary! Great read!! :-!


----------



## Arthur

First off, I'm a born and bred watchaholic! my wife thinks I'm crazy, but it must be catching, because she has 6 watches now and another one coming for our anniversary. I bought my first MKII back when Bill brought out the Stingray with the acrylic bezel insert. Unfortunately, I let that one go in a moment of temporary insanity. Not too long after that having pretty acute withdrawal symptoms, I latched on to another Stingray, alas not one with the acrylic bezel insert (I've been searching for another one of those for years, obviously they are as scarce as hens teeth). I was off the forum for a while, so i missed out on the plank Kingston order, but I was lucky enough to get into the general order line up. While waiting for the general order, I got the opportunity to buy a 2nd stage while it was still in the pre-delivery phase. Actually, it was just what I was looking for, but couldn't get in my general order watch, as all the Gilt/C3 dials were spoken for. When the Key West came along, I think I hit the preorder button about 30 seconds after Bill opened up the order site. So right now, I've got 3 MKII's and one preorder.

Kingston Gilt/C3/non date/ Kingston Bezel
Kingston Gilt/BWG9/Date/Kingston Bezel
Stingray
Key West GMT -pre-order

sold: Stingray/acrylic bezel 

So there you have it, 3 in the house and one on the way at some future date.

As many have said, I'm very impressed by the quality/price ratio of MKII watches. I have owned quite a few watches in the same price range as the MKII's but none of them come even close to the quality and workmanship of the MKII's. They are terrific watches, and even more so with their price point.

I would probably own more, but some of the MKII's don't sing to me, just as many watches from other brands don't as well. Not taking away from the watches, but watches such as the Blackwater and the Project 300 just aren't my cup of tea. I had a SM300, spent a pile sending it to Bienne for a complete face lift, but I just never really bonded with it. But the ones I own, I really do like, and they aren't going anywhere!! After my experience with the acrylic bezel Stingray, I realized that if you have a MKII that you like you better hold on to it, because replacing it when you come to your senses, may be very, very difficult.


----------



## lycanthropejeff

Greetings all!

Great thread, I'll weigh in. I own 2. I bought a Blackwater Type II with RN bezel but really wanted a Type II with US time elapse bezel. I found a Type I with the bezel and did a little dial mod, so now I have exactly what I wanted. I tried to get in on Project 300 but missed the closeout by about 4 hrs I think. I would likely buy a Paradive if it is released with a Type II dial; Day/Date is the only thing that keeps my Blackwater from being perfect. I'd like to try a Paradive on first, however, b/c i have a rather small (6.75") wrist. Here's my beloved MMT... Score: enthusiast with addictive personality traits...


----------



## m.and

I don't know if a Mk II parts addiction counts, but if it does I'm sure this photo will get me into the club.










Mk II made the best aftermarket parts hands down.


----------



## Neily_San

By your definition I am currently only a MkII Enthusiast as right now I own a Kingston and a Nassau. 

Some time in the future I will graduate to a full MkII Addict as I have deposits down on a Project 300 and a Key West. 

Of course this takes no account of the approx 50 G-Shock, Omega, Seiko, Citizen, Ocean7, Halios, Marathon, Benarus, PRS-2 and Timex watches on my shelf ;-D


----------



## cpotters

Neily_San said:


> By your definition I am currently only a MkII Enthusiast as right now I own a Kingston and a Nassau. ;-D


Denial is a characteristic of addiction. Sorry to have to break this to you, Nelly San, but by my definition you are truly an addict: On order is the same as owning in my mind, since you've put up your money and have "skin in the game" on both the Project 300 and the Key West. You have a "four watch MkII" habit, I'm afraid. I see that you've tried treating it by surrounding yourself with all of your other watches, but I'm afraid there are no known effective treatments once you're hooked.


----------



## Neily_San

cpotters said:


> Neily San, by my definition you are truly an addict: On order is the same as owning in my mind, since you've put up your money and have "skin in the game" on both the Project 300 and the Key West. You have a "four watch MkII" habit, I'm afraid.


Guilty as charged your Honour ;-D


----------



## G-Junkie

I currently have three. Blackwater MMT Type A1, Paradive Type A1 with date, and Kingston gilt non-date w/C3. I think that's all I'm going to own from the brand at the moment. I lost interest in the 300 and the Key West as I finally woke up and realized that those watches just aren't my flavor at all. I'm a plain t-shirt and jeans guy, those watches simply does not match my style or personality. Even the Kingston is a questionable watch for me, despite how much I respect the work put into it. 

However, I am madly in love with my MMT and Paradive. The first day of wearing the MMT, I scratched the bezel at work. Just two weeks after receiving the Paradive, I've already got two scratches on the bezel and have possibly permanently stained one of the numerals with turmeric curry. I work in a kitchen, so I'm always using my hands, sticking them in the oven, waving and moving my arms all over the place to grab and maneuver food and pans. Yep, they're shaping up quite nicely to be MY watches.

Status: I highly respect the brand, but I wouldn't say I'm close to being an addict. Maybe if a quartz model comes along, I'll take interest in the brand again.


----------



## patrickw

I have a paradive but really want to add a seafighter


----------



## Aceldama

Hi, my name is Aceldama and I'm a watch addict...

Holding:
LRRP - UTC Dual Zone GMT
SeaFighter Type II-A1
Vantage (recently withdrawn from sale)
Kingston
KeyWest (on order)

Sold:
LRRP - UTC (Explorer dial)
LRRP - UTC (MilSub HRV)
Quad 10
Paradive
Nassau (369 Red)
Nassau (369 Silver)


----------



## thejollywatcher

I think I qualify as an addict. :-d

*Gone but not forgotten:*
Paradive sapphire
LRRP GMT Capstone DLC
LRRP GMT
Sea Fighter "Military"
Sea Fighter "Bund"
Kingston 
"Baby" Vantage

*Still hanging around:*
Nassau red triangle
Paradive DLC aluminum bezel

*Untouchable:*
Graywater

*Waiting for:*
Key West

I never got to own a Blackwater but I believe that fever has passed....;-)


----------



## fastfras

Holly thread resurrection Batman! With the recent purchase of a Seafighter Bund I may have entered into the addiction stage. Would love to add a GMT Key West and might have a line on a Stingray. Then of course a Kingston might fit in the collection...

I am however considering passing on my Nassau red triangle, the 3 6 9 Nassau get most of the wrist time...


----------



## MHe225

I don't consider myself an addict, but looking at the loose definition of MKII addict, I have to confess that I qualify. I was way late to the game and stumbled upon the brand when searching for an IWC Mark XI / XII / XV I didn't even know the Quad10 had been out of production for quite a while and sent an e-mail to Mr. Yao. 

Timing is everything and as it turned out, Bill was contemplating an additional / final run of 10 more Quad10's. I checked back when he had told me to and was able to secure / reserve on of these 10. Whilst waiting GO, for the Kingston opened and I secured one of these too. Same with the Nassau.

So here I am, with 3 deposits on 3 different MKII watches, without ever having seen one in the metal - talk about a leap of faith. I was -and still am- very impressed with Mr. Yao's level of customer service and he went at great lengths when there was a major hick-up / faux pas with my GO Kingston. As a consequence, I do own the very last Plank kit (SN 299), one that was never scheduled and I have a letter from the man himself authenticating my Kingston Plank kit. That will be an interesting package when my estate sells my watches.

Being one of the first to order a Nassau, I ended up with a very limited Big Crown Nassau - another interesting lot in my estate sale.

Got also early in on Project 300 (do we call those Plank orders too?) and the Key West (PO) - hearing me talk about the KW, my wife got interested and we now do also have a KW GW on the way - we're still debating the configuration; we both like the white gilt best, but is it wise to get two identical ones? Let's hope Mr. Yao adds the other dial and bezel to the Plank kits (if not maybe offer these for sale?).

For those who kept track: 3 MKII's in the house and 3 on the way.

And for the record, we are in denial and don't call ourselves addicts. Just connoisseurs who appreciate the finer things in life :-d


----------



## gman54

Edit: I forgot about the 48 click GMT LRRP that I owned and gave to my brother. So, I had 7, not 6...

I had 6 but down to 5. I sold my Capstone LRRP to another forum member. The five remaining but soon to be in the for sale forum are:

DLC Kingston
DLC Paradive Saphire
2 Nassau's (Red Triangle)
Vantage


Lost my interest and never wear them. My Rolex's monopolize my wrist. My Seiko's and XW/Dagaz pieces are worn for diving...


----------



## Fullers1845

gman54 said:


> DLC Kingston


Wut?! Just send that one to me to hold for you until you come to your senses. I'll send it back as soon as you ask. I promise. ;-)


----------



## cadomniel

I only have the MKII Nassau for now but plan on getting the Key West when they hit the secondary market.


----------



## mtbmike

KW incoming


----------



## Aceldama

mtbmike said:


> KW incoming


That's the horrible thing about those 3 spot Pelican cases. You have to fill the spaces!


----------



## Darwin

Like others, I was late to the party, not discovering MKII just before the Nassau started shipping. Confused, early on, too. I fell in love, LOVE with a photo I saw of a Mil-Sub LRRP and somehow got it into my head that it was a Kingston. Spent 18 months years watching Kingston prices rise steeply from the $1000 level, at which point I couldn't even imagine spending that on a micro, and LRRP prices follow along just behind. Decided in the summer of 2013 to bite the bullet and pulled the trigger on a used but LNIB HRV LRRP-UTC, which I immediately sold after being begged by another WUS member. In the brief time that I had that watch, I fell in love with it and after about a month of searching found the identical non-HRV watch for sale at about the same price and pulled the trigger. Got dinged on import duties on that one and when it arrived it was obviously well used (though still looked - looks  - like a million bucks), so I paid significantly more for it than even current market values. While I waited for it to arrive, however, my dream Kingston suddenly became available - non-gilt with date. I snapped it up, too and it arrived one week after the LRRP. Still have both those pieces. Then ***** offered me a Blackwater...

So, here's how it all breaks down (7 total - including Kew West preorder), 2 currently in hand):

3 LRRPS (2 UTC, one mil-sub)
1 Kingston
1 Blackwater with 3-6-9 dial and date - I miss this one but it went back to the original owner, so I can't regret moving it on
1 Nassau with red triangle
1 Key West on pre-order

Currently, the Kingston and the non-HRV LRRP are in the watchbox, but I still find myself lusting after a Paradive, missing my Blackwater, and drooling over gilt dial Kingstons when they occasionally come up for sale - even though I suspect strongly that I still prefer the non-gilt dial?! I'll get my answer that question when the Key West arrives.


----------



## Aceldama

Darwin said:


> 1 Blackwater with 3-6-9 dial and date - I miss this one but it went back to the original owner, so I can't regret moving it on


Wow, never seen one like that. Do you still have a picture of it?


----------



## heebs

Aceldama said:


> Wow, never seen one like that. Do you still have a picture of it?


I had this one for awhile too. Here's a pic: 


This was my first blackwater, from many years ago. Similar setup:


----------



## thejollywatcher

Darwin said:


> ....and drooling over gilt dial Kingstons when they occasionally come up for sale - even though I suspect strongly that I still prefer the non-gilt dial?! I'll get my answer that question when the Key West arrives.


Darwin, you're not alone! After lusting over the gilt dial Kingston, I finally got one and then fell out of love with it :-s :think: I had to admit that the gilt look wasn't for me and sold my Kingston :-(

As for the Key West, my head wants me to get the gilt dial...buy my heart is telling me not to! :roll: :-d


----------



## Darwin

^^ That's the one! Not really a 3-6-9 dial I see now, though... I traded it back to the original owner (and purchaser of the watch from MKII) when ***** correctly pointed out that it was a bit redundant with my Watchco SM300 in the watchbox. Can't fault that logic! A phenomenal little watch, though.


----------



## Darwin

I'm having the same dilemma (well, a similar one): heart says black gilt, brain says white gilt. Doh!



thejollywatcher said:


> Darwin, you're not alone! After lusting over the gilt dial Kingston, I finally got one and then fell out of love with it :-s :think: I had to admit that the gilt look wasn't for me and sold my Kingston :-(
> 
> As for the Key West, my head wants me to get the gilt dial...buy my heart is telling me not to! :roll: :-d


----------



## amoredimamma

I have two Stingrays in different shape..


----------



## ronin_ph

Nice/intriguing watches. Too bad they're always out of stock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plat0

I've owned a few:

Sea Fighter - loved it and traveled the world with me and I recently sold it. 

Vantage - liked it a lot but I sold it to my friend. 

2nd Vantage - love it and won't be selling it. 

Kingston with green lume - my first Kingston and sold it after I found my 2nd. 

2nd Kingston - blue lume and just doesn't leave my wrist. Probably never will. 

Nassau - first one released (I think I was one of first 30) and it just didn't take my Kingston spot and so I sold it. 

3-6-9 Nassau which was awesome but ended up being a catch and release. 

Incoming: Key West and hopefully a chance of getting the new Capstone.


----------



## Aceldama

Plat0 said:


> ...and hopefully a chance of getting the new Capstone.


Uh, what now?!


----------



## Plat0

Aceldama said:


> Uh, what now?!


Yeah, not a whole lot of buzz around it for some reason. A fully assembled prototype (minus the bezel) showed up at one of the NYGTGs. I probably want that more than a Key West.


----------



## bobbubka84

fastfras said:


> Holly thread resurrection Batman! With the recent purchase of a Seafighter Bund I may have entered into the addiction stage. Would love to add a GMT Key West and might have a line on a Stingray. Then of course a Kingston might fit in the collection...
> 
> I am however considering passing on my Nassau red triangle, the 3 6 9 Nassau get most of the wrist time...


What is that Explorer type looking watch and where can u buy one please?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heebs

fastfras said:


> Holly thread resurrection Batman! With the recent purchase of a Seafighter Bund I may have entered into the addiction stage. Would love to add a GMT Key West and might have a line on a Stingray. Then of course a Kingston might fit in the collection...
> 
> I am however considering passing on my Nassau red triangle, the 3 6 9 Nassau get most of the wrist time...





bobbubka84 said:


> What is that Explorer type looking watch and where can u buy one please?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a Vantage. It's been unavailable from MkII for several years but they do show up for sale occasionally (rarely).


----------



## Aceldama

Man, I want in on the plank level for the Capstone...


----------



## TheMeasure

Plat0 said:


> Yeah, not a whole lot of buzz around it for some reason. A fully assembled prototype (minus the bezel) showed up at one of the NYGTGs. I probably want that more than a Key West.


While I'm ecstatic to see the completion of the Key West..I have not forgotten about the possibility of Bill bringing back the Capstone! Hopefully a white dialed Capstone!! ;-)



Aceldama said:


> Uh, what now?!





Aceldama said:


> Man, I want in on the plank level for the Capstone...


Here you go Aceldama.

2014 MKII NYC GTG 



cpotters said:


> View attachment 1446549
> here's an intriguing new bit of metal - the Fulcrum Capstone GMT.....please note, the plain bezel is ONLY on the prototype....the production model's bezel will be engraved in the same manner as the bezel on the LRRP Capstone


----------



## Aceldama

Did anyone mention the size of the new Capstone? 39 or 42mm?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

IIRC, it is based on the Fulcrum case, so 42.1.

Blue skies,
-only jake


----------



## fastfras

fastfras said:


> Holly thread resurrection Batman! With the recent purchase of a Seafighter Bund I may have entered into the addiction stage. Would love to add a GMT Key West and might have a line on a Stingray. Then of course a Kingston might fit in the collection...
> 
> I am however considering passing on my Nassau red triangle, the 3 6 9 Nassau get most of the wrist time...


Update:

Caught the last opportunity to place an order for a Key West, oh yeah mama! Today I happened upon a Blackwater while perusing watchrecon, after a wee spot of negotiation on my part I'm now the newest owner of another MKII. Pics to follow!


----------



## Darwin

fastfras said:


> Update:
> 
> Caught the last opportunity to place an order for a Key West, oh yeah mama! Today I happened upon a Blackwater while perusing watchrecon, after a wee spot of negotiation on my part I'm now the newest owner of another MKII. Pics to follow!


----------



## fastfras

Darwin said:


> View attachment 6932074


My apologies Darwin... LOL!!!!!


----------



## Darwin

No worries - congratulations on the pickup. I'm sure you'll love it (I had a Blackwater for about a year and miss it).



fastfras said:


> My apologies Darwin... LOL!!!!!


----------



## Aceldama

fastfras said:


> Update:
> 
> Caught the last opportunity to place an order for a Key West, oh yeah mama! Today I happened upon a Blackwater while perusing watchrecon, after a wee spot of negotiation on my part I'm now the newest owner of another MKII. Pics to follow!


Watchrecon is just the worst. Don't know what you might pick up on there...


----------



## fastfras

Aceldama said:


> Watchrecon is just the worst. Don't know what you might pick up on there...
> View attachment 6932690


Watchrecon, now there's a dangerous website. That's super cool, it fits you very well for a 42mm, what is your wrist size? Enjoy it, wear in the best of health.

There is a similar one for sale here, not sure if the watch isn't too big. I see a member has a very nice Kingston on the market, now that's tempting.


----------



## Aceldama

fastfras said:


> Watchrecon, now there's a dangerous website. That's super cool, it fits you very well for a 42mm, what is your wrist size? Enjoy it, wear in the best of health.
> 
> There is a similar one for sale here, not sure if the watch isn't too big. I see a member has a very nice Kingston on the market, now that's tempting.


I have 7.5 inch wrists. I prefer 39mm, but the 42mm just feels better. If MKii was considering a 39mm Capstone, I'd be all over it!


----------



## Darwin

So true... I've just vowed to avoid that site and the PX at MWR LIKE THE PLAGUE!



Aceldama said:


> Watchrecon is just the worst. Don't know what you might pick up on there...
> View attachment 6932690


----------



## goyoneuff

Not sure... but you meant this...

And this?

....


fastfras said:


> Watchrecon, now there's a dangerous website. That's super cool, it fits you very well for a 42mm, what is your wrist size? Enjoy it, wear in the best of health.
> 
> There is a similar one for sale here, not sure if the watch isn't too big. I see a member has a very nice Kingston on the market, now that's tempting.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2016, the year of the purge... Many watches for sale, watchout the F29 area...!


----------



## fastfras

ehh, yes.


and also yes.


----------



## goyoneuff

OK then, THANK YOU !!!

And yes, sadly this beautiful ladies will go to nice caring homes... ! :-(

Haven't oficially posted the 369 as I was waiting for a dear friend to move his, but yes... it will go to ! And, also... not sure why the old gold lady is still with me ! :-0

Cheers.

G. 


fastfras said:


> ehh, yes.
> 
> and also yes.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2016, the year of the purge... Many watches for sale, watchout the F29 area...!


----------



## fastfras

goyoneuff said:


> OK then, THANK YOU !!!
> 
> And yes, sadly this beautiful ladies will go to nice caring homes... ! :-(
> 
> Haven't oficially posted the 369 as I was waiting for a dear friend to move his, but yes... it will go to ! And, also... not sure why the old gold lady is still with me ! :-0
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> G.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 2016, the year of the purge... Many watches for sale, watchout the F29 area...!


Now if he sells his LLRP and then buys my Nassau, it will free up cash to buy your Kingston.


----------



## rtl

Still have the blackwater.. unfortunately I was dumb and sold the Vantage..


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

Nice old thread recently resurrected.

Never like gilt dial and gilt hands. But after being "poisoned" by the brothers at BSHT thread too many times, now I am longing for a mint condition non date Kingston with C3 or BGW9 lume and red triangle bezel.

Is there one I wanted comes with a plank kit too? Could not imagine how much it might cost me to get this grail.


----------



## MHe225

MHe225 said:


> .... hearing me talk about the KW, my wife got interested and we now do also have a KW GW for her on the way .... For those who kept track: 3 MKII's in the house and 3 on the way ...


Well, this was bound to happen. I think my wife fits the description of both WIS and addict too. 
Still (only) 3 MKII's in the house, but now 4 on the way. She too will have a P300


----------



## Darwin

There's a non-plank non-date version with red triangle on the WUS sales board now. Re-lumed by Jack at IWW with vintage lume...

I have no relationship to either the watch or the seller.



SimpleWatchMan said:


> Nice old thread recently resurrected.
> 
> Never like gilt dial and gilt hands. But after being "poisoned" by the brothers at BSHT thread too many times, now I am longing for a mint condition non date Kingston with C3 or BGW9 lume and red triangle bezel.
> 
> Is there one I wanted comes with a plank kit too? Could not imagine how much it might cost me to get this grail.


----------



## vmarks

Used to own LRRP-UTC.

Right now, all I have are a couple of SKX007 with Yao hands and dials. One day... one day, another one will be mine.


----------



## Arthur

Presently own Kingston Gilt non date C3 Lume, Kingston Gilt date BWG9 Lume, Stingray 50. Coming soon (I hope!!) plank Key West White/Gilt dial Pepsi insert.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vandergl

Kingston sans date (red triangle C3), Nassau 3-6-9, Paradive (date, reg. Bezel), and a Seafighter. I haven't seen too many Seafighter pics but I feel like this is one of the few with Mercedes hands. Two Key Wests inbound.


----------



## heebs

vandergl said:


> Kingston sans date (red triangle C3), Nassau 3-6-9, Paradive (date, reg. Bezel), and a Seafighter. I haven't seen too many Seafighter pics but I feel like this is one of the few with Mercedes hands. Two Key Wests inbound.


So good to see that one turn up again. I rented this one for a little while 3-4 yrs ago.


----------



## vandergl

That is awesome. It runs great. It appears to have made the rounds as well. I bought it almost two years ago on eBay. This hand set on the Seafighter got me.


----------



## Andy Chen

All right, all you folks with more than MK II watch: Please give the rest of us without an MK II a chance to buy one of Bill Yao's watches  I am so desperate for a Paradive non-date.


----------



## Aceldama

vmarks said:


> Used to own LRRP-UTC.


Your LRRP-UTC was my first MKII. Should not have sold that watch, but I replaced it with the LRRP capstone. I'm actually in purge mode as I look to broaden the collection and trying to cap this craziness to 9-10 watches!


----------



## vmarks

Aceldama said:


> Your LRRP-UTC was my first MKII. Should not have sold that watch, but I replaced it with the LRRP capstone. I'm actually in purge mode as I look to broaden the collection and trying to cap this craziness to 9-10 watches!


I agree with you. I should never have sold that watch. 

I'm glad you got to enjoy it. I'm trying to sell a Manchester Watch Works Tataskok at the moment.

Capping the collection is an illusion. I think i'm coming to terms with that.


----------



## Plat0

I'm down to 2. 

Kingston 
Vantage 
Incoming Key West


----------



## JFingers

Plat0 said:


> I'm down to 2.
> 
> Kingston
> Vantage
> Incoming Key West


Same. I was tempted to trade the Vantage to a fellow forum member for a very unique and awesome piece, but I just couldn't do it. It's such a great, clean, simple, classic watch that is perfectly sized for me.

And I'm so stoked for the Key West!

Blue skies,
-only jake


----------



## vmarks

Will you let me count the Yao dial and hands on a Seiko?


----------



## Aceldama

I'm down to the following:

Blackwater (Permanent)
LRRP Capstone (Permanent)
LRRP Dual Time Zone (soon on the block since the arrival of the Capstone. Best damn GMT watch I've owned)
Vantage (considering moving if I can secure a vintage Explorer I)
Kingston (I called the Kingston a permanent, but the Key West could fill the gilt slot WITH a GMT function)
Key West (incoming)

Trying to keep it to the collection to 9 watches: 3 Rolex, 3 Omega, 3 MKII. What does that say about the quality of MKII?


----------



## timeturner7

Just 1 here, a Nassau red triangle. But the quality of that piece has made me spend countless hours on forums and checking the mkii website frequently. I consider myself an addict now.

Ordered 3:
Key west pepsi white gilt dial
Key west coke black gilt dial
Project 300 (still tossing up date or not)

On my wishlist for a long time:
Fulcrum grey dial/bezel


----------



## calwatchguy

Sadly zero as a I wait for the KW. I moved on my LRRP GMT given the KW is also a GMT. May jump on the project 300 if I get the call. We will see what spills out of the watch boxes once the KW's arrive as well--would love to pick up a Paradive.


----------



## Yellowdrive

timeturner7 said:


> Just 1 here, a Nassau red triangle. But the quality of that piece has made me spend countless hours on forums and checking the mkii website frequently. I consider myself an addict now.
> 
> Ordered 3:
> Key west pepsi white gilt dial
> Key west coke black gilt dial
> Project 300 (still tossing up date or not)
> 
> On my wishlist for a long time:
> Fulcrum grey dial/bezel


Same here; one original red-triangle Nassau. It is such a perfect watch on it's own. It's practical and elegant. My incoming black-gilt-pepsi Key West will surely take over as my daily driver, but only for a while. Just these two watches tick off so many boxes for me, it's hard to know what I will invest in next. I hate to own more than I would find time to wear.


----------



## Neily_San

I presently own a Kingston and a "big crown" Nassau. With recent announcements, I guess I am not the only forum member with orders in for 3 different watches. Exciting times !!


----------



## sevens

Having Nassau 3-6-9. Great piece!


----------



## MHe225

sevens said:


> Having Nassau 3-6-9. Great piece!





sevens said:


> I have the Nassau with C3 lume. But catch and release


This leaves me confused ..... 
But I think I'm understanding correctly that you acquired a Kingston. Congratulations!!


----------



## sevens

MHe225 said:


> sevens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having Nassau 3-6-9. Great piece!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sevens said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Nassau with C3 lume. But catch and release
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This leaves me confused .....
> But I think I'm understanding correctly that you acquired a Kingston. Congratulations!!
Click to expand...

yes. i do have. 
My kingstons are on the way. I hope there will be no trouble and I will get them soon. :-(


----------



## gretch6364

I am on the search for a Nassau, I think this is a cool brand.


----------



## Aceldama

down to:

Vantage
Kingston
Graywater
LRRP Capstone
LRRP Dual Zone

Waiting on my Key West...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sevens

MHe225 said:


> This leaves me confused .....
> But I think I'm understanding correctly that you acquired a Kingston. Congratulations!!


Yes. 
Here is mine.


----------



## jayogolmic

Beautiful, love the gold minute markers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff

After many MKII (they all rock ! ), Only one stays ...

A very special I must admit...


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Owned: Milsub, Stingray, Hawkinge, Seafighter. Current: Stingray/Seafighter. Future purchases with any luck Paradive, Blackwater, LRRP capstone.


----------



## reeder1

I've been interested for a while and heard stories of the tremendous loyalty of MKII owners. Saw a LLRP Milsub last weekend, bought it, and the next day bought an unworn, perfect KeyWest. What a watch maker and exciting brand to follow. An enthusiast/maniac


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Foch

Sadly just one


----------



## Aceldama

Own:
2010 Vantage
2011 Vantage
2011 LRRP (Capstone)
2012 Kingston
2016 Graywater
2018 Keywest

Sold:
2006 Blackwater
2009 LRRP (Explorer dial
2010 LRRP (Dual Time Zone)
2012 Paradive
2012 LRRP (MilSub HRV)
2014 Nassau (369 Red)
2014 Nassau (369 Silver)
20xx Quad


----------



## longstride

Currently:

Hawkinge - date.
Paradive 3 - no date, acrylic.
SKX Alpha - early MKII

Gone but not forgotten:

LRRP - Milsub with 3, 6, 9 dial - date, red tipped second hand.


----------



## thejollywatcher

*Past:*
3 Paradives
2 LRRPs
2 Sea Fighters
Kingston
Nassau

*Present:*
Graywater

Every time I've needed to play Death Match, the GW has always emerged victorious.


----------



## timeturner7

Current watches in order of purchase:
Nassau
Key west white dial Pepsi
Key west black gilt dial Coke
PMWF Graywater (2nd hand)

Purchased and let go:
Hawkinge no date

Eagerly awaiting build/delivery:
Project 300 with date

Always wanted:
Grey Fulcrum


----------



## Longbow072

Own- Paradive Gen 3, ND, Acrylic
PMWF Graywater
(Recent Find) Paradive Gen 2, ND, Aluminum Bezel

Sold- Paradive Gen 2 Day Date, Acrylic (Hence the Recent Find, will sell the Acrylic in the next few months, and maybe the Graywater)


----------



## Semper Jeep

Currently:
Nassau (x2)
Blackwater
Sea Fighter
LRRP GMT
Hawkinge
Paradive

On order:
Project 300

I recently traded away one version of the LRRP GMT for another.

I want to thin out my watch collection though and my Hawkinge and one of my Nassaus will probably be up on the cutting block soon.


----------



## phillycheez

Started with a LRRP GMTand sold due to lug to lug length.

Then a Quad 10 which I sold due to lug to lug length.

Then I was able to buy (probably the very last bought) paradive when huckberry was selling them. Still own! It's my travel watch to third world countries or camping. It's possible I may sell later for a project 300... Not sure yet. 



Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Artking3

Own:
Nassau

Want:
Vantage (Explorer)
LRRP Capstone


----------



## Mitchsteel

Hawkinge ND


----------



## megaduck

Just a Project 300 on order. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin

Sold:
Nassau
LRRP Milsub (no date)
LRRP GMT with HRV
Blackwater (3-6-9 dial with date)


----------



## mikejulietpapa

Just one.


----------



## gr8sw

have owned:
Blackwater
LRRP Milsub
2 SeaFighters
Nassau
Kingston
Key West

currently:
Paradive Gen3


----------



## robmillersdg

"addiction" is the right word...


----------



## Chromejob

For the interest of newcomers (to this thread, to Mk II):

https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/show-your-mkii-family-portrait-1105434-14.html


----------



## scwaudby

None yet, and maybe I'm staying away because I know if I "Dive" in it's a slippery slope! Great collections everyone!


----------



## thefunkfuzz

I can understand the addiction to mkii, but wow! You guys really take it to the nth degree. Rolex/seiko tragics don't even hit these lofty heights.

real impressive collections everyone


----------



## thefunkfuzz

Slippery slope, indeed. I might have just taken my first step on this thread..


----------



## robmillersdg

I'm totally an addict, starting with the old Seiko and ETA dials they used to sell.


----------



## jwal6718

Darwin said:


> View attachment 13180563
> 
> 
> Sold:
> Nassau
> LRRP Milsub (no date)
> LRRP GMT with HRV
> Blackwater (3-6-9 dial with date)


Nice Stable


----------



## jwal6718

Darwin said:


> View attachment 13180563
> 
> 
> Sold:
> Nassau
> LRRP Milsub (no date)
> LRRP GMT with HRV
> Blackwater (3-6-9 dial with date)


Nice Stable


----------



## jwal6718

Plat0 said:


> I'm down to 2.
> 
> Kingston
> Vantage
> Incoming Key West


Down?? Going the wrong direction.


----------



## e dantes

I have focused on just the Key West. But three might be one or two too many.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plat0

jwal6718 said:


> Down?? Going the wrong direction.


I now have none awaiting the shipment of my 300.


----------



## Aceldama

Going through a bit of a purge at the moment. Down to the following:
- Graywater
- Kingston
- LRRP (Explorer II/ non-Capstone)
- Vantage (on the chopping block after picking up a Rolex Explorer I).


----------



## TACSTS

2 for me: a Type I & Type II Blackwater. I don’t wear them often but every time I do I’m always impressed at how well the case size and shape really disappears on the wrist.


----------



## thejollywatcher

TACSTS said:


> 2 for me: a Type I & Type II Blackwater. I don't wear them often but every time I do I'm always impressed at how well the case size and shape really disappears on the wrist.


Care to post a pic of both of them?


----------



## TACSTS

thejollywatcher said:


> TACSTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 for me: a Type I & Type II Blackwater. I don't wear them often but every time I do I'm always impressed at how well the case size and shape really disappears on the wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> Care to post a pic of both of them?
Click to expand...

Sure I'll try to take a snap tonight.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Thanks! I haven't been lucky enough to own one yet and I always enjoy seeing them.

I'm sure other hardcore MKII lovers here do, too.



TACSTS said:


> Sure I'll try to take a snap tonight.


----------



## TACSTS

Here are my Blackwaters. Quick pics on a box...not the most dramatic backdrop, haha. 

Look how svelte that side profile is and the domed sapphire. Makes you wonder why so many other dive watches need to be so bulky for the same 20atm!


----------



## thejollywatcher

TACSTS said:


> Here are my Blackwaters. Quick pics on a box...not the most dramatic backdrop, haha.
> 
> Look how svelte that side profile is and the domed sapphire. Makes you wonder why so many other dive watches need to be so bulky for the same 20atm!


The PERFECT pair in my book!! Those two configurations cover everything. |>

Thanks for sharing. :-!


----------



## 24watchOC

I have 2 Nassau, 1 Key West, still need to add the smaller brothers...


----------



## bluedevil704

According to the OP, I count as an MKII fan...I only own one. Gilt dial pepsi bezel Key West.


----------



## Paul Ramon

Was an Admirer, now a Fan.


----------



## ManualGearbox

From a while ago now...

Also not pictured...
Previously owned:
3x Nassau (3-6-9, silver triangle, red triangle)
2x Paradive (gen2 sapphire, RTW with acrylic)
1x Coke Gilt Key West

Currently, I only have the matte Kw and I'm hunting for another gen2 Paradive.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Etennyson

I own a nassau with red triangle and key west gloss dial with both bezels.


----------



## mlb212

Gooners Forever



ManualGearbox said:


> From a while ago now...
> 
> Also not pictured...
> Previously owned:
> 3x Nassau (3-6-9, silver triangle, red triangle)
> 2x Paradive (gen2 sapphire, RTW with acrylic)
> 1x Coke Gilt Key West
> 
> Currently, I only have the matte Kw and I'm hunting for another gen2 Paradive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mlb212

Not the entire family but...


----------



## Cleans Up

Addict


----------



## TheDude

Cleans Up said:


> View attachment 13703707
> 
> 
> Addict


You've got me beat by a few.

Nice blueberry insert. Where'd you find that??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Cleans Up said:


> Addict


Holy ****. Someone's a BIG fan!!


----------



## TheMeasure

TheDude said:


> Nice blueberry insert. Where'd you find that??


Nice blueberry indeed! I'd love to know as well.

IG: th3measure


----------



## Cleans Up

I pulled the blueberry off ebay! It was something like $15, a bit of bleach and there you have it. I'll see if I can find a link/seller or something for those interested.


----------



## TheDude

Funny, back during the design phase I suggested a blueberry option since that was full on milspec use from a Rolex GMT perspective. 

Didn’t “fly”... LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleans Up

I recall a brief discussion of a blueberry model, but I guess it didn't fit w/ the big crown case? I don't recall the issue at the time, but I was a fan of the blueberry option as you can see. The bezel I found was from "rolesyshop" on ebay. It was tagged as a 1675 fit among others once I checked the measurements vs the KW bezel I knew it would fit, my only question was profile, which works just fine too. I think there are other sellers who use the same product as I highly doubt the seller is also the manufacturer.


----------



## longstride

Currently I'm at 3....









The Alpha...









The Hawkinge...









...and the Paradive 3.


----------



## NoHoMan

longstride said:


> Currently I'm at 3....
> 
> View attachment 13707619
> 
> 
> The Alpha...


The Alpha - sheesh - military dial with a 12-bezel. How does BY keep knocking it out of the park. Sheesh.


----------



## NoHoMan

longstride said:


> Currently I'm at 3....
> 
> View attachment 13707619
> 
> 
> The Alpha...


The Alpha - sheesh - military dial with a 12-bezel. How does BY keep knocking it out of the park. Sheesh.


----------



## NoHoMan

Cleans Up said:


> View attachment 13703707
> 
> 
> Addict


Any time my wife criticizes my handful of watches, or what comes and goes, I'll point her to this terrible story of addiction. Then she'll understand that I may be in the rabbit hole, but there's hope...


----------



## NoHoMan

Darwin said:


> View attachment 13180563
> 
> 
> Sold:
> Nassau
> LRRP Milsub (no date)
> LRRP GMT with HRV
> Blackwater (3-6-9 dial with date)


Nice. My girl said she loves all six. Excerpt for four of them


----------



## NoHoMan

vmarks said:


> Will you let me count the Yao dial and hands on a Seiko?
> 
> View attachment 8141066


Finally an MKII which doesn't float my boat. Too sober :-|


----------



## longstride

NoHoMan said:


> The Alpha - sheesh - military dial with a 12-bezel. How does BY keep knocking it out of the park. Sheesh.


It was/is a great watch - these Alpha's date back to MKII's earliest days when Bill was modifying Seiko's. I think of the Alpha as Bill's first attempt at building an American 'Milsub' - he later followed through with the Blackwater, the Greywater , the first Paradive and now the Paradive 3.
The Alpha was Bill's first attempt but it was certainly a very good one with many of the high quality details that are expected of a MKII watch.


----------



## longstride

They are beautiful, no doubt!


----------



## longstride

My first MKII (which I sold, Duh! Headsmack) an LRRP.....great watch beautifully detailed, now superseded in the MKII catalog by the Fulcrum.


----------



## Aceldama

Down to the LRRP, Kingston, and Graywater. Need a Blackwater Type II and I’ll have my personal trifecta. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon

longstride said:


> My first MKII (which I sold, Duh! Headsmack) an LRRP.....great watch beautifully detailed, now superseded in the MKII catalog by the Fulcrum.
> 
> View attachment 13726179


Don't we all know that feeling lol! o|


----------



## TheMeasure

Ugh... and you had the 3.6.9 config! Such a beauty! (Drooling emoji)



longstride said:


> My first MKII (which I sold, Duh! Headsmack) an LRRP.....great watch beautifully detailed, now superseded in the MKII catalog by the Fulcrum.
> 
> View attachment 13726179


IG: th3measure


----------



## Paul Ramon

I'm at 3 and extremely satisfied with each one.


----------



## Hogan

I would have two, but a Seafighter, purchased new 4/19/08 ser.#032-23, was stolen from me...along with 19 other nice watches I had accumulated. :sad face:

I still have the paperwork & box for it if anybody out there wants them. Purchased new 4/19/08 ser.#032-23...my lucky number.

It's the one on the right-


----------



## SubMoose

This many 
Thought I'd try for a unique display.
Details to follow.


----------



## chrisjones3

2x quad 10 (couldn’t decide on dial so bought both #007 and #008

Vantage

Hawkinge (lost!)

Project 300




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Jeep

Hogan said:


> I would have two, but a Seafighter, purchased new 4/19/08 ser.#032-23, was stolen from me...along with 19 other nice watches I had accumulated. :sad face:
> 
> I still have the paperwork & box for it if anybody out there wants them. Purchased new 4/19/08 ser.#032-23...my lucky number.
> 
> It's the one on the right-


Ouch, that really sucks! How long ago was it stolen?


----------



## SubMoose

SubMoose said:


> View attachment 14592023
> 
> 
> This many
> Thought I'd try for a unique display.
> Details to follow.


took a bit, here is the follow up


----------



## reeder1

I am a recovering MKII addict: I've owned 

LRRP Milsub
Hawkinge
Seafighter
Key West Black gilt/coke
Key West white gilt/pepsi
Nassau big crown

I have sold everything except the Hawkinge and the Seafighter and will flip them as soon as I have time.


----------



## rmc

LRRP milsub: My first “real” watch, I was hooked.
Vantage - on my wrist today.
Kingston date - Does not get better. But I would love a Stingray!


----------



## Aceldama

Current:
- LRRP (Explorer II Version)
- Kingston
- Halo

Still keeping my eyes out for a Blackwater and a StingRay.


----------



## Chromejob

Four, count 'em, FOUR Graywaters. Wow. *=:)*


----------



## Aceldama

Aceldama said:


> Current:
> - LRRP (Explorer II Version)
> - Kingston
> - Halo
> 
> Still keeping my eyes out for a Blackwater and a StingRay.


Stingray caught! Still looking for that Type 2 Blackwater...


----------



## JFingers

Kingston
Key West
Paradive
Tornek Rayville (pre-ordered)
Vantage (sold to Dad)
LRRP (sold to forum member)


----------



## SkidPilot

I'll weigh in since I just got under the wire with the Tornek Rayville pre-order:
Blackwater
Graywater
Key West
Paradive
Tornek-Rayville (pre-order)


----------



## SkidPilot

I'll weigh in since I just got under the wire with the Tornek Rayville pre-order:
Blackwater
Graywater
Key West
Paradive
Tornek-Rayville (pre-order)


----------



## WatchCollector01

Hello, my name is Pete and I'm an MKII addict. It's been 4 weeks since I received my last MKII, a Project 300 and I'm already considering adding a Cruxible to the lineup. I had no idea how bad this addiction could get when I purchased my first MKII. Is there hope? Does it get better?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1

Not an addict, but certainly obsessed. I bought a LRRP on 2013, it was the GMT model. I sold it, and immediately regretted it. I kept looking for that same model on the secondary market. Took 7 years, and I finally got that same model back. Now looking for a Kingston, hope it doesn't take another 7.
New one








One I let go 7 years ago


----------

